# Painting



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

So I'm painting all our magnolia walls white in this new build, Using a fur type roller not a sponge one if that makes any difference.

When rolling on the white paint, there is lots of stippling (do you call it that). The paint isn't a really nice smooth finish.

Do painters sand the wall down a bit after to get a perfect finish? I want to achieve a completely flat smooth finish.

Thank You


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you tried a sponge roller? Maybe the type of roller affects the finish? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Either you are using a roller with too deep of pile, or you are putting too much paint onto the roller.

Edit: also, are you aware that there will be a certain amount of settlement in the first year or so of a new build, therefore you might find youself doing more decorating in 18 months time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

...erm, you sand the wall BEFORE you paint then, if necessary flatten the paint afterwards.

As pointed out above, if it's a new build, leave for a couple of years and live with the magnolia. You've still got cracking to come.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Your method is fine, iam guessing the paint is too thick so paint 2 layers then sand it a little to flatten. The last pass you should dilute the paint a little more in this case i suppose ots water based? So use water it will make it smoother and easier to work with. Just dont add too much and make a soop out of it!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Good advice here;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377812


----------

